

Using hg-git to work in git and push to hg - codysoyland
http://traviscline.com/blog/2010/04/27/using-hg-git-to-work-in-git-and-push-to-hg/

======
qwzybug
Finally, the amazing user interface of git combined with the legendary server-
side performance and scalability of mercurial!

~~~
gecko
What scalability/server-side performance issues are you referencing?

------
blasdel
It'd be really cool if this could be bridged server-side -- there's a bunch of
Python libraries on bitbucket that would be nice to be able to track as git
submodules without adding a client-side burden.

------
sandGorgon
use pip to manage this: pip -E INST install hg-git export
PYTHONPATH=$PWD/INST/lib/python2.6/site-packages

At this point you can use "hggit =" in your hgrc

Enjoy.

